

An iPad, a decal, and the future of learning - jwadhams
http://coolexpletive.blogspot.com/2010/03/ipad-decal-and-future-of-learning.html

======
hartror
"Don't Panic" is way cooler than "Young Lady's Illustrated Primer" and I will
tell you why.

Diamond Age is a brilliant book with many fascinating ideas that I enjoyed
thoroughly. But you know what, no one has read it. I know you and I have read
it but the man on the street hasn't so you will forever be answering stupid
questions. With "Don't Panic" you can be sitting in Starbucks and no one will
bother you with more than a knowing smile and a nod.

This argument is based on the same principle as Top Gears "Cool Wall" (see
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoyBnuP0K9w>) and I'm just being facetious so
laugh.

